# Anyone Who Had Experience with Bon Bon in Stanfordvile NY



## tennisgirl

I am trying to learn as much as possible about breeders' reputations from people who have actual experiences...good or bad. I want to be as thorough as possible in finding the right temperament and certainly avoid any health problems I am able to avoid.

Do you have thoughts about Bon-Bon Havanese in Stanfordville, NY? I would be grateful to learn what you have to say.


----------



## krandall

Do a search for that name here on the forum. I can't remember the specifics, but I'm SURE this name has come up before.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Please read this sticky in the Puppy Area forum:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/16008-things-look-reputable-breeder.html#post414538


----------



## JacksonDad

My Hav, Jackson, comes from the same blood line as Bon Bon's dogs. I believe the breeder's name is Joy. I purchased my Hav from her mother, Eileen, who breeds Havs from the same blood line. I met Joy when I picked up my pup. I'm a novice dog owner so take my views with that in mind. From my perspective, both Joy and her mother are reputable breeders. They seem very knowledgeable and Eileen has been very helpful by answering a number of questions I've had. I received all the records I expected to receive regarding my pup and as well as his parents. I believe some of his parents have received awards when shown. The only issue I've had with Jackson is that he has had a recurring case of conjunctivitis but since I still don't know what's causing the recurrence, I'm reluctant to blame genetics or the breeder.


----------

